# Night time checks



## Bluebaldybob (Sep 16, 2011)

Me again with another question. 
Since Alesha was diagnosed with type one last week, I wasn't told to check on her glucose levels during the night. I have been doing this however every night since she came home at about 3am. Am I being paranoid? There seems to be different opinions on line, and it gives me some piece of mind. She dosen't wake up when I do them and on average they are between 9.0 and 10.2 at 3am. First thing in the morning (7.30am) they are between 6.0 and 8.0. I know that its only her first week on insulin and the hospital are constantly changing her dose, but i would welcome any advice.

thanks,

Bob


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Bob.

Personally, I would carry on doing them and feed them back to your team, who should be able to deduce that her basal needs to be a bit tweeked through the night. Or they may not see it as a prob and leave things as they are for now.

Well done for coping so well. 

Rob


----------



## trophywench (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree with Robster.

If it distrurbed her sleep then I think I'd say relax it however, when your BG is higher it makes you sleep so don't be surprised if that changes when her BG comes down, although as long as kids get enough exercise they can all sleep for England anyway!


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Sep 16, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Hi Bob.
> 
> Personally, I would carry on doing them and feed them back to your team, who should be able to deduce that her basal needs to be a bit tweeked through the night. Or they may not see it as a prob and leave things as they are for now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 16, 2011)

I totally support what you are doing, and I think the only sensible thing to do is follow the advice of your team, but interestingly, we were NEVER told to test in the night, and my son was never checked between 10pm and 6am in hospital, and in fact the first morning they left him to sleep on until 7.30 before checking him again!  So, we have never checked in the night routinely, only ever if he felt he was having a hypo.  I don't imagine Alesha has had any hypos yet, but that's when I became much more edgy about night-times, but my son has only ever had two overnight and both times they have woken him and I heard him getting up.

It's like so many things in life, different people/teams/companies etc in all manner of things interpret things differently and it's hard to know which way is right.  You need to feel real trust in your team and just follow their advice to the letter to begin with.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 17, 2011)

No, you're not paranoid... if you are then me too ;-) 

Carly was hypo in her sleep 3 or 4 times at 3am since she was diagnosed, most of the time she wake up feeling ill but I would carry on testing her at 3am or I won't sleep and stay awake wondering!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2011)

It's very common to test children at 3 am, in fact there is a Three a.m. Club:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/07/three-am-club.html



Better safe than sorry I say especially when newly-diagnosed and doses are changing, but also because children have a lot more going on than adults, with all that energy and growing they do


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Sep 22, 2011)

LOL.. Very good poem. 
Please send my 3am club membership by return


----------



## trophywench (Sep 22, 2011)

PS  Bob, when you get there this time, please don't believe you'll never need to do it again, cos diabetes never stands still for long esp with kiddies!


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Sep 23, 2011)

trophywench said:


> PS  Bob, when you get there this time, please don't believe you'll never need to do it again, cos diabetes never stands still for long esp with kiddies!



Got that today.. Two hypo's on the trot.
One at 3am this morning bg of 3.0 and one 90 mins after breakfast of 2.1
The hospital changed her basal a couple of days ago along with her breakfast bolus. See what they say when I call them today.
At least I caught them in time


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 23, 2011)

Well done for catching them Bob. Hard enough as an diabetic adult. Must be a nightmare for you.

Won't be long before you're overriding the clinic and going with your own instincts, but best wait for things to settle first. You're doing a brilliant job.

Rob


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 23, 2011)

Will be thinking of you in the early hours - need to do some night basal testing here !


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 27, 2011)

Well done on checking her and treating her in time  hope she improved by now.  There will alway be times it'll go up too high or too low, stay positive


----------



## bev (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Bob,

I always test my son (13) during the night as things can, and do, change a lot in children. Although Alex wears sensors, they can sometimes be 'out' and not always pick up hypo's. Some clinics dont advise testing through the night, and I am not sure why, because diabetes doesnt stop when your asleep. If there has been a lot of activity or hot weather or any of the other variables that diabetes throws at us, then there is likely to be an effect, so if it gives you peace of mind to test then keep doing it. Most children dont wake when hypo, it is tiring but you do get used to it.Bev


----------

